

A very good answer why dropbox got so popular - tzury
http://www.quora.com/Dropbox/Why-is-Dropbox-more-popular-than-other-programs-with-similar-functionality/answer/Michael-Wolfe

======
paulhauggis
I agree that this is part of the success. There are other competitors, but
they failed.

The other half of the success equation is that they were able to get important
people to push their startup (IE: ycombinator and any of the connections they
were able to get through this).

If they were just a couple of guys working on it, I don't think it would be as
successful.

